# Robert Pattinson - Teen Choice Awards - 2010-08-08 (19x)



## Claudia (9 Aug. 2010)

http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/3913303/celebrity_paradise.com_TheElder_KatyPerry82.jpg.html

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



thx The Elder und Anna​


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (10 Aug. 2010)

Katy ist ja zu lustig rofl3 :thx: für Robert


----------



## hans28 (10 Aug. 2010)

ich weis ja nich


----------



## Emily (16 Aug. 2010)

Thanks for Robert!


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2010)

Nein, der ist nicht so mein Typ


----------

